# Spring 2015 2 Cool Fish Fry



## Kickapoo Duke

Of course we're never able to pick a day that everyone can be there, but how about April 25th?


----------



## Reel Time

I'm in!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

Sounds good I think we can make that work. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mista

You got it


----------



## shadslinger

Sounds good to me.


You never know unless you go


----------



## Danny O

Aw man! Golf tournament commitment, again!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Jenny, you did that last time, it's our turn to be honored with your presence. Where are your priorities!!!!


----------



## lx22f/c

We are all in Duke. I will head up the cooking team again if needed.


----------



## GT11

I'm out. Have fun.


----------



## Fishon21

*Friends and fun*

Hey Duke
Sounds as good a day as any.
I will make this one, God willing and the creek don't rise.
C-YEA
Terry:an1:


----------



## DJ77360

Hey KDuke, im going to try my best to make it this time! I may bring a neighbor or two.
I'll be sure to let you know. I will probally bring Peanut oil again.


----------



## tatchley

I would love to come, but can't commit yet. My best fishing buddy is "not available" for a while. If I can I will and I will be sure to bring something. I hope it goes well whether I make it or not.


----------



## RAMROD1

Like the date we should be able to make this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum

I think my calendar is going to be completely open after 4/1/2015 :walkingsm


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Looks like you can count us in, and may bring another couple if that's ok? Robert, we're always willing to help prep/cook if you need us? Also, always willing to bring fixin's for hush puppies, though it sounds as though I'd LOVE to try the ones brought to the last one when we weren't able to be there. Either way is GREAT with us.


----------



## housewolf

I would love to come as I have not met ANY of you yet, our company is doing a fishing trip that weekend though. Oh well, y'all have fun, and one day....


----------



## GBird

Sounds great to me


----------



## pYr8

Bad weekend for me & several others, Texas State Bass Tournament is that weekend.
I'm in for the 1st time but I know others that won't miss that...

Just sayin...
Karl


----------



## chucktx

thanks!!!! it looks like I will miss it also.....hope somebody else can fill in with the jalapeno squares...............


----------



## whackmaster

I'm there...Robert twisted my arm.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

I'm a maybe, if I come it will be just me


----------



## GBird

Just a few more weeks


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Just over two weeks until the Spring 2015 2cool fish fry; time to start making a list of who will be bringing what. Everyone should bring their drinks and lawn chairs; other than that, you don't need to bring anything but lots of people bring sides and other necessities; paper plates, cups, utensils; cocktail sauce, etc.
It's also good to get a head count but if you don't know until the last minute, come on anyway. We always have too much food and if Sunbeam can't make it, we need more people taking up the slack with fish tales.
As usual, our local guide Shadslinger will be supplying the fish. I will post directions the week before the fry. Bring family, bring friends, if you don't have any friends, you will by the time you leave.


----------



## Reel Time

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Just over two weeks until the Spring 2015 2cool fish fry; time to start making a list of who will be bringing what. Everyone should bring their drinks and lawn chairs; other than that, you don't need to bring anything but lots of people bring sides and other necessities; paper plates, cups, utensils; cocktail sauce, etc.
> It's also good to get a head count but if you don't know until the last minute, come on anyway. We always have too much food and if Sunbeam can't make it, we need more people taking up the slack with fish tales.
> As usual, our local guide Shadslinger will be supplying the fish. I will post directions the week before the fry. *Bring family, bring friends, if you don't have any friends, you will by the time you leave.*


That is very true! 
It is always a good time. If you have never been to one of our Fish Frys, please come. Usually about 1/3 of the people are new. If you can't bring a dish, come anyway. You are welcome!


----------



## Fishon21

*Food and Friends*

Morning Duke
Count me in on bringing homemade cole slaw , garlic bread , and some kind of sweets.
If there is anything else just let me know.
Terry:an1:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

That should be plenty Terry, thank you.


----------



## TXPalerider

My FIL lives in that subdivision and I think he went last year. I might try and make it this year.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Ok, less than a week away!!!
DJ77360 dropped off 3gallons of oil and I have several gallons from last time, but since my cooker takes 7 gallons, we'll probably need a few more if someone can bring it. I think I have enough fry, cocktail sauce and tarter sauce but if someone has their special homemade variety they are welcome to bring it.
I have enough plates, utensils, napkins etc.
I think the troutsnots are bringing hushpuppies but if you have a special recipe--bring em. We need someone to bring French fries; be sure to bring your lawn chairs, beverages, family and friends.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Two of my neighbors came over yesterday so I roped them into getting the tables together since I've only got one usable arm at this time!!! So we have enough tables since we raided Reel Times garage.


----------



## Reel Time

Duke, I'm thinking about taking care of Sunbeam's usual dish in his absence. We just gotta have "nanner puddin".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

Okay folks, how many are coming? I have a good mess of cat fish all trimmed and ready to go, but I want to make sure I bring enough. I have a couple of days with no trips and can stock up more cat fish if I need to.
I might even load up on these hard biting white bass for those who like them better.

I will be coming right about eating time, as I have a trip that morning.
Non fishing, but very important, things have kept me off the water for a while so I need to generate some income. I know i can trust lx22f/c to run the cooking perfectly with his helpers and the usual 2cool folks who always help out with everything else to get all looking and tasting great.
It will be wonderful to see all of the 2cool gang again having a fine time at Duke's place.


----------



## shadslinger

What's the count? I have a good supply of fine eating cat fish ready to go, all trimmed up and ready for the excellent cooking crew.
If I need more I do have a couple of days to fish for them and get more cats and some white bass for those who like them better than whiskerfish. So let me know the count and I will have the right amount.

I will be running a trip that morning and will make it just in time to eat :>) as events that are non fishing, but very important, have kept me out of town and off the water for a while, so I need to generate some income.
I know that lx22f/c and his crew will have it ready and done just right.
I am looking forward to seeing the 2cool gang again and sharing some fine fellowship and good grub!
Rt, can you cook? I know you are a person with many talents, etc...but filling Sunbeams shoes on the nanner pudding is a tall order!


----------



## lx22f/c

I could use one more cook, if anybody is interested!!! I got my girls working on the prep this time. Duke how we looking on oil donations? Grady is helping cook and bringing his fryer. 
Dbullard you bringing the fry cutting machine?


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Yes, the Troutsnot's are on for hush puppies and we'll bring a separate little fryer to do them in as before...Look forward to seeing all!!


----------



## lx22f/c

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Yes, the Troutsnot's are on for hush puppies and we'll bring a separate little fryer to do them in as before...Look forward to seeing all!!


Thank you. See you there.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Any idea on count yet by chance?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I'm guessing around 40 with the friends and neighbors I've invited.
We need more new people to attend--the more the merrier.


----------



## jacen

I am going to drop by for a little with my two girls but have to leave early girls have softball game at 2' in shepherd it will be nice to put some faces with names


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Sounds good we usually eat around noon.


----------



## essayons75

I hate I'm going to miss it. I have to work a trade show in San Antonio that day.

Y'all have fun, eat a lot, and tell some lies. :wink:


----------



## Jimmy Blue

Duke:

My brother is in town from Atlanta this weekend and we still don't have details on what his schedule is.

My wife and I want to come but it will have to be a 'game time decision'.

If we make it we'll bring a desert (I don't want to be responsible for something you can't do without).

I sure hope it works out, I'm really looking forward to meting a lot of guys I feel like I already know.

Jim


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

No problem Jimmy; no rsvp needed; we just get an idea of how many might be there to make sure we have enough fish; and we always have too much. Hope you all can make it.


----------



## dbullard

lx22f/c said:


> I could use one more cook, if anybody is interested!!! I got my girls working on the prep this time. Duke how we looking on oil donations? Grady is helping cook and bringing his fryer.
> Dbullard you bringing the fry cutting machine?


Yes , I may drop it off Friday nite. I think I may need to soak some jugs Friday and check a couple shallow points early Sat. Morn.


----------



## FISHROADIE

If I don't miss any flight connections, and I am not to jet lagged I will make it.


----------



## Reel Time

FISHROADIE said:


> If I don't miss any flight connections, and I am not to jet lagged I will make it.


It would be great to see you Mike!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Excellent Mike, will be good to see you


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Where at? My wife and I would like to come.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Directions are on next thread. hope you can make it sharkteeth


----------



## richk*

Robert, I will be there and will do what ever you need


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

A neighbor has stepped up and we should have enough peanut oil. 
Who's bringing French fries?
Might need more ketchup too.


----------



## lx22f/c

richk* said:


> Robert, I will be there and will do what ever you need


Thanks Richard. See you there.


----------



## dbullard

Kickapoo Duke said:


> A neighbor has stepped up and we should have enough peanut oil.
> Who's bringing French fries?
> Might need more ketchup too.


I will drop the cutter and some taters off Friday nite.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks, I should be around the house


----------



## RAMROD1

We can pick up some fries and ketchup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8

My "I can't make it" changed from "I'll be fishing the Texas State Bass" to "I'll be caring for my honey who broke her hip & had hip replacement surgery".

Sure wish I could get there, again, but not in the stars...


----------



## Flyingvranch

Unfortunately I am recovering from a medical procedure so I can't make it. Sure would be fun to put a face on the names. Y'all have a great time and don't eat too much!
Bud


----------



## Bobby

If you don't mind a old timer and his wife from down south showing up I think we will try to make it. I will try to get them to let me out of the facility for the day.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Which is better pie? Apple or pecan?


----------



## Reel Time

Bobby said:


> If you don't mind a old timer and his wife from down south showing up I think we will try to make it. I will try to get them to let me out of the facility for the day.


Awesome Bobby. It will be great to see you again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

Both apple and pecan.


----------



## lx22f/c

shadslinger said:


> Both apple and pecan.


X2


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Whitebassfisher said:


> Which is better pie? Apple or pecan?





shadslinger said:


> Both apple and pecan.





lx22f/c said:


> X2


For you two, how can I not bring both?


----------



## Bobby

Guess Barbara and I won't make it this time. Something came up and then up again. She really don't feel good.


----------



## lx22f/c

Don't let the rain stop anyone from coming. Rain should be gone around 11am.


----------



## shadslinger

Had to call rain out on the trip today but can make it for the extreme story telling now.
I hear banking on it has s real whopper !


You never know unless you go


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

How come you cancelled your trip? Terry Fishon and his grandson launched early and are still out


----------



## shadslinger

Yes sir, canceled it after waiting for three hours plus, and within and hour the sun was shining bright. 
The way it goes I suppose if you are are reasonable person.
I saw many boats go out in the teeth of the storm, with lightening flashing all around, as they left out! They wanted white bass more than I was willing to risk.
I see where those You Tube Videos come from now, lol!


----------



## RAYSOR

Good judgement. You can't be safe enough, especially when you are the Capt and in charge of others safety!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Well, the fish fry was great! There is no way around the fact that 2cool has some too cool people.

Fishing in the rain is one thing, but in lightning is another. Can you say "lightning rod?"


----------



## Reel Time

Whitebassfisher said:


> Well, the fish fry was great! There is no way around the fact that 2cool has some too cool people.
> 
> Fishing in the rain is one thing, but in lightning is another. Can you say "lightning rod?"


I totally agree. Great fish fry again and thanks to our great host and hostess Duke and Crystal. We had some new 2Coolers that were awesome. Great fish fry!
Short story. Fishon and his grandson and dog launched early this morning in the lightning and rain. When they got to the dock, I "fussed" about launching in such weather. His grandson (about seven years old) looked at me and threw his hands up. "What? We caught fish." Ah, to be young again.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Not to hog the thread, but I want to thank Duke and Crystal also for hosting this great get together.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Can y'all post some pics of the event? Didn't even see this until this morning and I bet it was great. I spent many a year down on Kickapoo, especially around the Broken Arrow.

Hope some if not all of you can make it to Sam's Beach next weekend.


----------



## Jimmy Blue

It was a great event and Duke's got a great place for hosting.

Thanks to Duke and Crystal for having us out there.

We (my wife Patty and I ((she's the pretty one)) ha ha ha) had a great time and it was great to put some faces with some names.


----------



## RAMROD1

It was awesome we had a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

